# Consignment auction Oakboro NC June 19, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to Hinson Auctions for a big consignment auction on June 19, 2004:

http://www.hinsonauction.com/consignment_auction.htm


----------

